# Looking for powerpoint presentations



## rnapier (May 11, 2012)

Looking for sites that I can purchase powerpoint presentations besides the IAEI for commercial or residential topics.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## khsmith55 (May 11, 2012)

pter of the ICC


----------



## khsmith55 (May 11, 2012)

Mmmm, misprint. Try Colorado Chapter of the ICC


----------



## Dennis (May 11, 2012)

What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## Dennis (May 11, 2012)

If you don't have to have a powerpoint presentation then there are a whole lot of videos by Mike Holt on you tube.  The one about stray voltage is great for electricians but he has some on conductor fill etc.

*Go Here*


----------



## Dennis (May 11, 2012)

Here is a pdf on Photovoltaic that is setup as a presentation.  I think it was a presentation but was put online as a pdf.  Each page is setup as a slide would be.  It is very long but very well done by Mark Ode.  *Go Here or click below*

http://www.efcog.org/wg/esh_es/events/doe_elec_safety_workshop-2010/presentations/October%202010%20Photovoltaic%20Systems%20I%20Article%20690%20(NXPowerLite).pdf


----------



## north star (May 11, 2012)

*= = =*

Dennis,

Thanks for the link to that photovoltaic information.!

That would be a good resource [ me thinks ] to

archive in to our "Useful Links" section.

*= = =*


----------



## Dennis (May 11, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *= = =*Dennis,
> 
> Thanks for the link to that photovoltaic information.!
> 
> ...


Mark Odie knows his PV inside and out and of course, is one of the members of the code making panel.    I put it in the useful links


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2012)

What happens to a single-phase service when you loose the neutral:

http://code-elec.com/userimages/Lost Neutral.ppt


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2012)

Dang!  We can't edit posts here?

Try this:

http://code-elec.com/content/00/01/53/48/38/userimages/LostNeutralPost.ppt


----------



## fatboy (May 12, 2012)

Editing posts is a feature that is enabled when you become a "sawhorse" (board supporter) through a donation (upper left corner) to help keep this site active and up to date.


----------



## rnapier (May 13, 2012)

I currently give 1, 4, 8 and 10 hour CEU seminars in NJ. I am interested im expanding the 8 and maybe the 4 hour seminars so I am looking to what is out there to purchase. Hoprfully this will cut down on what I will have to create.


----------

